# C59 gdcv



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Just finished building up my C59. Super Record, Ritchey bars, SLR saddle, not real jazzed with the Mavic wheels but I already had them and they've been sitting in bags for a year in my garage. Weighs 15.7lbs as pictured in size 56s, might need a straight post as the rails are pretty slammed for my apparantly shorter than normal femurs. I also attached a picture of my 2004 C50 that I pine for daily.


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

Like the C50 better than the C59... (But I also like my C40 better than my C50).


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

campyc40 said:


> Like the C50 better than the C59... (But I also like my C40 better than my C50).


The C50 is the only bike I have regretted selling. I've got a 2005 Moots Compact SL that I've decided never to part with, so as to avoid the previous mistake.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice. Understated....

Ridden it yet?


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice. Is the C50 size 59? How tall are you since you went to 56s?


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats! Have you had a chance to take it for a spin yet?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice color combo and build- Congrats!


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

plussa said:


> Nice. Is the C50 size 59? How tall are you since you went to 56s?


The c50 was a 61cm traditional. I'm around 6'1" but I seem to be shrinking with age, I was almost 6'2" not so long ago!

Thanks for the kind comments from all. I have ridden it, yesterday and today as luckily I am on Christmas vacation and I live in sunny AZ. Hopefully I'll get a few rides in before having to tackle the huge 'honey-do' list that I was given.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Dang, I'm 6'3" and ride the same size frame in a c59, too. I show about as much post, but have a longer stem.

I really like your paint job, I have mine with record - you want to try the ultimate - go for a pair of tubulars - i have ambrosio and mavic ultimate - that is the ride ernesto really intended and it's borderline sublime. 

The c59 is a great timeless frame. Enjoy.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

ronderman said:


> you want to try the ultimate - go for a pair of tubulars - i have ambrosio and mavic ultimate.


I remember as a kid back in England having to go with my father to meet his cycling buddies on a Saturday afternoon, me and my brother had to sit and entertain ourselves with the other kids whilst my Dad and his mates unstitched old tubulars, fixed, sewed and glued them back up (whilst drinking beer). Honestly I remember it being pretty boring.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

idris icabod said:


> I remember as a kid back in England having to go with my father to meet his cycling buddies on a Saturday afternoon, me and my brother had to sit and entertain ourselves with the other kids whilst my Dad and his mates unstitched old tubulars, fixed, sewed and glued them back up (whilst drinking beer). Honestly I remember it being pretty boring.


Yep, sew ups are the ultimate...if you're pro and you have the team mechanic doing flat repair for you-otherwise, thank goodness for today's tubular-like feel clincher offerings


----------

